# Betchya Can't Top This DIY



## 0bazooka_joe0 (Mar 22, 2010)

So... This guy has built an entire robot band... that actually play the instruments (through a lot of painstaking mechanics and programing no doubt). Check out his Guitar/Bass player at around the 1minute mark. Un-be-lievable... Hows that for a DIY


----------



## jonathanm (Mar 24, 2010)

wow

the drummer, the horn section, the lead guitar thing - what is there not to like about that! 

Is this what happens when you like thrash metal but all your friends are into hip hop?


----------



## 0bazooka_joe0 (Mar 22, 2010)

I think this is what happens when you're one of those guys who can't play in a band with anyone 8P


----------



## jonathanm (Mar 24, 2010)

I was at this performance back in 06......






The guy ran the whole thing using MAX/MSP on a macbook pro from the back of the room.

It was strangely fascinating and totally boring all at the same time


----------



## 0bazooka_joe0 (Mar 22, 2010)

It's almost spooky


----------



## jonathanm (Mar 24, 2010)

This one is extremely cool.....

I'm currently trying to build a cnc router machine - basically a computer controlled robotic woodworking machine......

The type of motors that do the motion are called stepper motors, because they split up a 360 degree rotation into individual steps. You can then program a device to drive them very accurately, both in terms of how much to rotate, but also how fast to rotate..... 

The logical conclusion for any music technologist is to do this -


----------



## maikol (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow that robot band looks frightening!

Shame you just can't hear anything, as the sound is so bad...

If you want something serious, have a look at that:





:unbelievable:


----------



## PepAX7 (Mar 11, 2008)

Yea... I saw that Pat Metheny is agonna be a t the Keswick in Philadelphia, PA. Gotta see if I can check this out! There's a few sites that explain the electronics guy(s) behind all this. Pretty cool!:bigsmile:


----------



## maikol (Nov 7, 2008)

jonathanm said:


> This one is extremely cool.....
> 
> I'm currently trying to build a cnc router machine - basically a computer controlled robotic woodworking machine......
> 
> ...


That's great!!! Love it!:hail:


----------



## 0bazooka_joe0 (Mar 22, 2010)

maikol said:


> Wow that robot band looks frightening!
> 
> Shame you just can't hear anything, as the sound is so bad...
> 
> ...


That is amazing


----------



## jonathanm (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah, that Pat Metheny thing is incredible - I hadn't heard of it before either....thanks


----------



## maikol (Nov 7, 2008)

jonathanm said:


> Yeah, that Pat Metheny thing is incredible - I hadn't heard of it before either....thanks





0bazooka_joe0 said:


> That is amazing


Yeah Pat Metheny is, i think, one of the greatest musicians of our time.

I remember seeing/hearing him on stage, he started the show alone on stage with his 42 strings acoustic "guitar", just improvising. It was so brilliant and touching that some people lost consciousness!!!

I mean the guy has such an aura that we were like if we did not touch the ground anymore!

And that Orchestrion "thing" is just incredible!

I hope I can see this on stage!


----------



## Recordman (Apr 23, 2010)

No kidding! i just read an article on Pat Metheny about all these crazy shenanigans in this months issue of SOS. That guy is some kinda mad scientist eh! a complete genius!


----------

